# Forged rb26 wanted



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone selling a (preferably already forged) short block?


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

Professionally built and unused BNR32 BCNR33 BNR34 base engine. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Professionally built and unused BNR32 BCNR33 BNR34 base engine. at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

A set of rods would be another £800 - £1,000 and you would have a great spec.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes but it’s already bored out to the max so seems a waste to prep that engine when an overbore isn’t possible anymore :/


----------

